# Fabio Volo torna a Radio Deejay. Pace con Linus



## admin (29 Giugno 2013)

*Fabio Volo torna a Radio Deejay*. E dal prossimo *30 Settembre* ricomincerà a condurre "*Il Volo del mattino*". Volo lasciò la radio dopo i *litigi* con il direttore dell'emittente, *Linus*. Ora sembra che i due si siano riappacificati. Lo stesso Volo, che *a Dicembre diventerà Papà*, ha confidato:"Io e Linus eravamo diventati come marito e moglie. Avevamo bisogno di una pausa. La radio è il mio vero mestiere, anche se *sto scrivendo un altro libro*. In tv potrei tornare solo con un progetto che mi piace".


----------



## Brain84 (29 Giugno 2013)

A me faceva ridere solo quando parlava con Spank e Heidi, per il resto..pietà


----------



## runner (29 Giugno 2013)

Grande Fabio!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Giugno 2013)

Personaggio inutile, perchè non lo mandano a lavorare?


----------



## jaws (29 Giugno 2013)

è quello che fa, il Dj è un lavoro e anche scrivere libri lo è


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2013)

Terza media... scrittore...


----------



## Livestrong (30 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Terza media... scrittore...



Ma il titolo di studio può anche non contare. Il punto é che scrive banalità infinite


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma il titolo di studio può anche non contare. Il punto é che scrive banalità infinite


Certo, certo... però mi ha colpito il fatto che un individuo qualificato soltanto da una terza media sia stato capace di farsi definire scrittore, ma come dici tu conta relativamente il titolo di studio, di fatto la qualità dei suoi scritti l'ho dovuta riscontrare ahimè anche in laureati. Detto questo sì, la banalità che trasudano le sue pagine è qualcosa di atroce, mi viene in mente l'aforisma sui dinosauri o in generale tutte le sdolcinatezze sull'amore, atroce eppure vende e anche tantissimo.


----------



## jaws (30 Giugno 2013)

Può scrivere tutte le banalità del mondo, finchè vende libri ha ragione lui


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Giugno 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> è quello che fa, il Dj è un lavoro e anche scrivere libri lo è


Intendo lavori forzati, così non rompe la palle in tv.


----------



## jaws (1 Luglio 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Intendo lavori forzati, così non rompe la palle in tv.



Il telecomando risolve molti problemi


----------

